# Problems with click pen



## Paul Ray Moore

My son turned a click pen from Crafts Supply yesterday.  It was kit number 050-4500.  The pen doesn't work properly.  When I push down on the click mechanism the pen doesn't make a sound but it does engage and will stay out but when I push the click again it won't retract.  If I push on the tip it will go back in the pen but obviously this isn't ideal.
 
Anyone have an idea on what I did wrong and is there a way to save this one or do I just have to bite the bullet and start over?
Thanks for the help
Paul


----------



## George7

I've done a few click pens and dealt with a few problems, I haven't ever used that exact kit however. I'm sorry that this is so long winded, I'm just trying to describe the trouble shooting process I use. 

It sounds like something is sticking. I would do this:
• Unscrew the pen in the middle
• Use your hand to push the refill in and out against the spring. Sometimes the tip of the refill is too large for the hole in the nib. 
• If it sticks, remove the refill and insert it into the hole in the nib from the outside of the pen.
• If the refill sticks when inserted from the outside of the nib the hole is too small. I use a round needle file to enlarge the hole just enough to free things up.
• If the refill sticks from inside the pen barrel but not outside the there is probably glue in the tube. I would use transfer punches to remove the pen tip and coupler, clean the tube and reassemble. 
• If the refill is not sticking in the lower barrel the problem is in the top of the pen. Hold the pen top and refill in your hand and operate the click mechanism.
• If the problem is in this part of the pen you will probably have to dissemble the top of the pen. This is difficult. You will probably have to use the coupler to engage the threads in the bushing and carefully work it out.
• Push the click mechanism out from the top of the pen and examine and manipulate it to locate any rough spots that may causing it to stick. I've had pens where I had to operate the mechanism several dozen times before it would behave properly.
• There is also the possibility that the pen tubes were shortened when the ends were squared. This requires that either a spacer must be fashioned or the refill shortened. I've found it difficult to make a spacer that looks good but it can be done. Shortening the refill is easy but pretty much limits the pen to a personal "user".


----------



## Paul Ray Moore

Thanks George,
It does look like it is catching on the nib.  It is very rough when I click it out and the tip of the refill has scratch marks close to the tip of the refill.  It won't do it everytime but only every so often and once it starts it won't stop.
I may have shortened the tubes a little bit when I squared it up but it wasn't by much.
I've contacted Crafts Supply and they said they would replace it if it was defective kit.  I hope they can fix it because a customer picked out the blank.


----------



## darrin1200

Dumb question, did you try a different refill?

If so, perhaps the hole in the nib is just a hair small or a slight burr. I have had that before. If you have a round jewelers file, just give it a very very light push in the hole to ream it out. This may solve your problem so that you don't have to change the parts.

Darrin
Timber Elegance


----------



## corian king

I Have run into that problem a couple times and what I ended up doing was taking the spring out and stretch it just a little bit.I just made one last week that I had to do that to.
JIM


----------



## nava1uni

corian king said:


> I Have run into that problem a couple times and what I ended up doing was taking the spring out and stretch it just a little bit.I just made one last week that I had to do that to.
> JIM



I have had to do this with a couple of pens and it may have a burr inside of the nib.  I have had to take off the nib and gently sand the inside of the nib with a small piece of sandpaper wrapped around a toothpick. It did the job and I was able to not do any further work on it.


----------



## Paul Ray Moore

Thanks for the suggestions.  I had only one kit so I couldn't change refills.  I think there is something in the nib but I don't have a small file.  I'll try the sandpaper around a toothpick.  Good idea!


----------



## mredburn

I have also had the occasion where reversing the spring made a difference.  
Mike


----------

